# H-Audio Announcement



## Melodic Acoustic

I know there has been a lot of interest in H-Audio surrounding our current products and new products that are coming. So I felt the need to let my customer/friends of DIYMA know what has transpired. 

First, I would like to apologize for the delay of products and lack availability. Delay in products is due to some unforeseen issue/parting with our once sister company. We are going to design and introduce topologies so our drivers are no longer confused with the less advanced (let’s just say borrowed) cosmetics of our older drivers. Due to the issue we no longer build drivers for this company and have nothing to do with their new drivers. 
It is not an easy task designing/redesigning a new basket/frame, coming up with new cone materials, and ensuring they’re at the highest level. So I ask that you please be patient with us, I promise there are some true great things to come from H-Audio. We must ensure the new and old products live up to the H-Audio high standards. At H-Audio we’re just not into rushing anything to the market with out adequate testing to ensure it does exactly what we say it does. 

We will continue to offer High/Ultra End products for much less then comparable products. We pride ourselves in giving a no bling factor, you know what I mean, adding nothing that adds extra costs for us or to the end user. We use only the top shelf parts, you know the things that make our drivers outstanding performers, ensure outstanding build quality, and a long lasting great sonic experience for years to come and still give our customer more for their money then they would expected from a driver in the same price range. 
Just a few of the new products to come: 

*BeM Series: True Beryllium and Magnesium alloy cone drivers* 

BeM3 - 3” wideband transducer – estimate useable range 250hz – up

BeM6 - 6.5” mid/bass transducer – estimate useable range 50hz – 4khz

BeM3 Titan A.K.A BeM3T/Baby Prolific - Beast of a 3” transducer – estimate usable range 180hz – up 


*The new Acpella Series: As close to a fullrange driver the mobile audio market has seen*

The new Prolific – 6” neo ultra wide-band transducer- estimate useable range 70hz – up 

And more 

There will be a replacement for the ultra detailed, but short lived X-Soul series. So you insane detail freaks we have something coming for you once more. Also a few more surprises. 

Once more thank you guys for all your interest, patients and all your support.


----------



## fish

Oooooh, that Titan seems very interesting. Any ETA's?


----------



## ErinH

looking forward to more info on the titan 3".

You're not going to have any samples available at the GTG, are you?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Thanks for making a formal thread about this. Will be interesting to see how much improvement can be made on the X-Soul series because my set is already smooth as a babies but without sacrificing detail. Female vocals will make you cry tears of joy


----------



## chefhow

Cant wait to see/hear these bad boys.


----------



## chefhow

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Thanks for making a formal thread about this. Will be interesting to see how much improvement can be made on the X-Soul series because my set is already smooth as a babies but without sacrificing detail. Female vocals will make you cry tears of joy


Are you coming out the the Vinny? Would love to be able to shed a tear of joy...


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

pm sent Chef


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

fish said:


> Oooooh, that Titan seems very interesting. Any ETA's?


Not ready just yet to give a ETA, don't want to say a date and not be able to meet it and ya I know that is why it is called estimate time of arrival.




bikinpunk said:


> looking forward to more info on the titan 3".
> 
> You're not going to have any samples available at the GTG, are you?


Man I wish, would have then by then, maybe I could be my own car started, But sadly no.


----------



## wadejg

So am I to understand you are no longer making the Fountek drivers? I'm not privy to the past issues so I'm just trying to figure out what the deal is/was between H audio and Fountek. I'm sure your trying to be politic about it, and probably need to, but a bit more of the story would be helpful. I'm trying to find a new 3 inch full range driver is why I personally am interested.

Thanks,
Justin


----------



## the other hated guy

Congrats Mark... you will be top dog in 12v with those drivers... very exciting!!!!!


----------



## subwoofery

Still waiting   

Kelvin


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

wadejg said:


> So am I to understand you are no longer making the Fountek drivers? I'm not privy to the past issues so I'm just trying to figure out what the deal is/was between H audio and Fountek. I'm sure your trying to be politic about it, and probably need to, but a bit more of the story would be helpful. I'm trying to find a new 3 inch full range driver is why I personally am interested.
> 
> Thanks,
> Justin



You are totally correct on me being politically correct. But your understanding correct, we are not longer building Fountek cone drivers, they are now being built by a Chinese builder. It is truly hard for me not to say what went down as i would like to get it out in the open, but i truly don't want anyone think I'm bashing another company and at the same time a forum may not be the correct place to do it.

But anyway,

Here is the short and as water down of a version as possible and/or I'm willing to say. Bottom line they where starting to have a Chinese build house build cheap copies of some of our new/yet to be released products behind our backs using our baskets with cheap cones and motor parts, but built to look like our new drivers, so we cut all ties with them. 

As a result to the above our new releases where pushed way back. As a result of us pushing releases back, we went back and start redesigning our new products and in the process of doing that some new and exciting advances in our products where made, so for that reason i say thank you Fountek.

And please don't take this as me saying the new Fountek are not good drivers, which they should be. Think about it, they have great borrowed/older deigns , just lease quality parts.




the other hated guy said:


> Congrats Mark... you will be top dog in 12v with those drivers... very exciting!!!!!



Thank you sir. The drivers are going to be pretty special and should take things to the next level for H-Audio and the way people look at wide-band drivers.




subwoofery said:


> Still waiting
> 
> Kelvin


Me also.

I'm not rushing my builder. Things have to be right the first time. I trust him and he is one helluva designer and builder so I know all will fare exceed my standards which are pretty darn high.


----------



## Bob Blickle

This sort of thing seems to happening a lot lately. It's a pity that when money comes into question ethics seems to be so easily disregarded.

Best of luck in your new direction. It's a damn difficult time to be doing all that.


peace

bb


----------



## DAT

Mark,

It looks like great things happen for a reason. I look forward to the new speakers.


----------



## wadejg

Thanks for the information, and I can only imagine how frustrating such corrupt business dealings must be.

Regards,
Justin


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

wadejg said:


> Thanks for the information, and I can only imagine how frustrating such corrupt business dealings must be.
> 
> Regards,
> Justin


Frustrating is putting it lightly, I can think of a few more words i used.


----------



## cobra93

Mark, I have a lot of respect for someone that can promote their product with out the need to bash someone else's. If you can do that, it says something about you and your belief in your offerings.

I have a pair of fr88's that sound pretty damn good for 3" speakers. I don't know if you had anything to do with them or not, but if you did, great job.

I'll looking for a new setup right now and I'm considering some of your offerings. I may have to hold tight for your new products.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

H-Audio - AKA - Here-I-Come said:


> Frustrating is putting it lightly, I can think of a few more words i used.


Seems like the only time you ever cuss

Look forward to getting my truck up to date.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

cobra93 said:


> Mark, I have a lot of respect for someone that can promote their product with out the need to bash someone else's. If you can do that, it says something about you and your belief in your offerings.
> 
> I have a pair of fr88's that sound pretty damn good for 3" speakers. I don't know if you had anything to do with them or not, but if you did, great job.
> 
> I'll looking for a new setup right now and I'm considering some of your offerings. I may have to hold tight for your new products.


First I must so thank you.

Yes we built the FR88-ex for them, it was a cheaper, but great preforming cousin of the Trinity. I really liked the FR88-ex. Even-though we are no longer building it, it should still be a good performer, if they maintain the parts list and build quality.


----------



## Sans Pants

Patiently awaiting the new lineup.I really hope you will have a 6.5 that will work with us with shallow mounting issues. Also, hands down the best customer service I have received in a long time.


----------



## chipss

bummed about not being able to get a set of ebonys, yet understand and thank you for some background on what's happening..

look forward to your new drivers.


----------



## fish

Mark,

I know you don't have an 8" midbass listed with your list of up & coming products, but have/are you considering an 8" midbass in the future?


----------



## cheesehead

chipss said:


> bummed about not being able to get a set of ebonys, yet understand and thank you for some background on what's happening..
> 
> look forward to your new drivers.


Same here!


----------



## ItalynStylion

cobra93 said:


> Mark, I have a lot of respect for someone that can promote their product with out the need to bash someone else's. If you can do that, it says something about you and your belief in your offerings.


This is why I choose to work with Mark. It helps that he has a nice product set but his integrity far surpasses the capabilities of the drivers.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

*Also for those who are interested, I will be blowing out the the rest of the H-Audio Built FR88-ex for an unbelievable price in both 4 and 8 ohms. The 4 ohm version has steal grey cone. More info to come on pricing and ETA. I will post photos of what the 4 ohm version looks like later today.
*


----------



## DAT

I would be interested in a set of the 4ohms for other car.


----------



## Weightless

I'm interested as well.


----------



## rommelrommel

I'd like to grab three, impedance not that important but I guess 4 ohm might be better.


----------



## vactor

count me in!!


----------



## ItalynStylion

I think the best course of action would be to PM Mark directly since this area of the forum is not frequently checked.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

Pictures of the Steal Grey 4 ohm version, it was going to be new look of the FR88-ex.


----------



## chipss

like it like it, pmed ya, I want a set...


----------



## rommelrommel

Mark, should we PM now or wait for a pricing/ordering instructions post from you?


----------



## rommelrommel

H-Audio - AKA - Here-I-Come said:


> Pictures of the *Steal* Grey 4 ohm version, it was going to be new look of the FR88-ex.


LOL, Freudian slip?


----------



## rimshot

I already have a pair but i want more, how much and how do i pay! (4ohmers)


----------



## DarkScorpion

I may be interested in a pair of 4-ohmers as well, to mate with my ebonies


----------



## 86mr2

rommelrommel said:


> LOL, Freudian slip?


It's too funny. 60% of posts where people are talking about a good deal or something purloined "steal" is spelt "steel". The *one *time it would be appropriate ...

I blame spell checkers.


----------



## thehatedguy

Mark, if you want to trade a set for an old semi modded Eclipse, let me know.


----------



## newtitan

WElP if you have em left, id like (3) 4 ohm, late


----------



## friction

Mark just received the kevlar 6.5 woofer,very impressed  good job!!!


----------



## cheesehead

friction said:


> Mark just received the kevlar 6.5 woofer,very impressed  good job!!!


This is from the new line up I assume?


----------



## chipss

bet mark is a busy guy..lol


----------



## DAT

friction said:


> Mark just received the kevlar 6.5 woofer,very impressed  good job!!!


Nice looking speaker


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

friction said:


> Mark just received the kevlar 6.5 woofer,very impressed  good job!!!


Yep the Kev6.5 is very nice.

The XR6.5A Prue Aluminum Alloy cone version of the above Kevlar cone driver is well......, you will see! The XR6.5A is designed around the new BeM6 motor and the new Prolific's cone and believe this, it is something special!! O Ya XR stands for Extended Range

Also the new GF6.5 (Glass Fiber) is a detail freak dream. 

All the above are built around the new BeM6 motor and are under my new Audible Physics Line.

Told you guys I had something special coming for you all!!

Also there are some great things coming from my H-Audio Line also, some things some have been asking for. 



chipss said:


> bet mark is a busy guy..lol


Man you are correct.


----------



## DAT

H-Audio - AKA - Here-I-Come said:


> Yep the Kev6.5 is very nice.
> 
> The XR6.5A Prue Aluminum Alloy cone version of the above Kevlar cone driver is well, you will see! The XR6.5A is designed around the new BeM6 motor and the new Prolific's cone and believe this, it is something special!! O Ya XR stands for Extended Range
> 
> Also the new GF6.5 (Glass Fiber) is a detail freak dream.
> 
> All the above are built around the new BeM6 motor and are under my new Audible Physics Line.
> 
> Told you guys I had something special coming for you all!!




Wow you were not kidding.... epper: 

I look forward to get some of the new drivers as I've sold all my speakers I had in my truck last week. No tunes suck :laugh:



.


.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

friction said:


> Mark just received the kevlar 6.5 woofer,very impressed  good job!!!


I'd like to try out that one and the other one me and Mark discussed


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I'd like to try out that one and the other one me and Mark discussed


Think your going to like the GF6.5 (Glass Fiber). Smooth, Clean, and detailed and Accurate.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I do love the snappy midbass glass fiber normally offers. A 2" in that cone material would be sweet too.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

Ok guys here you go.

The XR6.5A is the Ferrite bother of the Prolific.
The GF6.5 is the for the detail freaks, but still has just the right amount of warmth/smoothness.

And they are Right at 2.75" in Depth. 

*XR6.5A Front*









*XR6.5A Back*









*GF6.5 Front*









*GF6.5 Back*









*Both*









*Depth*


----------



## Boostedrex

NICE!!!!! With the effort you put into this Mark, it's no wonder that those of us who compete have done so well this season running H-Audio drivers! I look forward to next season and continued success!!

Zach


----------



## ItalynStylion

Damn those are shallow!

And look at all that under spider venting!


----------



## chipss

sir it may be time to start sharping up on them HTML skillz...lol
have a feeling you will be swamped soon...





ItalynStylion said:


> Damn those are shallow!
> 
> And look at all that under spider venting!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

when will these drivers be available for shipping?


----------



## ryan s

chipss said:


> sir it may be time to start sharping up on them HTML skillz...lol
> have a feeling you will be swamped soon...


 :surprised: :blush: 

Any interest in swapping photos _of _gear _for_ gear, Mark?  

Got about 7 hours more listening time on my Ebony's this weekend...man, can't wait till they're fully broken in...


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

Guys i will tell you this much, the XR6.5A is new animal. The GF6.5 and Kev6.5 are sweetness.

Will let you guys now about availability/shipping dates in about a week or so.

Yep, we did our best to keep them shallow So they could fit just about any install like the Ebony and Soul and pack even more performance in to them. The new motor design is great and yes all the good stuff is in there, shorting rings, voice coils by way of Demark  etc......


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

ryan s said:


> :surprised: :blush:
> 
> Any interest in swapping photos _of _gear _for_ gear, Mark?
> 
> Got about 7 hours more listening time on my Ebony's this weekend...man, can't wait till they're fully broken in...


Hope that is a good thing sir.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

What's the mounting a flange diameter?


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

Hillbilly SQ said:


> What's the mounting a flange diameter?


Flange Diameter is 6.5"
Cut Out is 5.5"


----------



## GLN305

Kevlar cone mid has my interest. Damn fine looking driver.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Is that the same as the Soul and Ebony? Can't remember. Either way that glass fiber midbass looks like it will be great for getting down with it in the midbass. You know of the sweetness I have to push whatever you end up sending me to show off


----------



## ryan s

H-Audio - AKA - Here-I-Come said:


> Hope that is a good thing sir.


Absolutely! They were the most expensive thing I bought for the car since they fit perfectly (after I massaged the doors a little with a hammer), can play high enough AND low enough...just epic flexibility. No window clearance or door panel clearance issues. The size and frequency response were THE selling points for me. Tons of others are cheaper but are 3" deep and can only play to 2kHz.

The poor mirrors though...they get shaken around quite a bit :laugh:


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

ryan s said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> The poor mirrors though...they get shaken around quite a bit :laugh:


Just be careful and don't let the magic smoke out:surprised:


----------



## chefhow

Mark, like Zach said with all the work and effort you have put into the line and then taking EVERYTHING to the next level its no wonder we are doing as well as we are!! Cant wait to get my grubby paws on some new H-Audio goodness


----------



## ErinH

I'm really looking forward to the new midbass drivers.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

chefhow said:


> Mark, like Zach said with all the work and effort you have put into the line and then taking EVERYTHING to the next level its no wonder we are doing as well as we are!! Cant wait to get my grubby paws on some new H-Audio goodness


As much as I would like to say it is the product we all know it's guys like you and Zach and the rest of the Team H-Audio members and all the hard work you guys put in that equals to yours success. We at H-Audio will continue to do our best to bring new and exciting products and do our best to offer them at price point most can wrap their hands around and at the same time have them compete with products costing quite a bit more.

I will continue to say thanks to all who have and continue to support H-Audio and We will do our best to support you in every and any way our resource allow us to.

As always it doesn't matter what product you choose

"Its All About What Sounds Right"​


----------



## rommelrommel

Where are the FR88's being whored out


----------



## s4turn

dammit! 

Just saw this thread
I ordered some fr89ex's a few days ago as well


----------



## ItalynStylion

chipss said:


> sir it may be time to start sharping up on them HTML skillz...lol
> have a feeling you will be swamped soon...


Yep, made an announcement on my site earlier today. I threw out all the old H-Audio pages to make new ones for the new stock. As soon as I have solid info from Mark you'll see it on my site same day.


----------



## chipss

killer,dont mind me... ill just be in line waiting, take all the time yall need...
just like fine wine...lol








ItalynStylion said:


> Yep, made an announcement on my site earlier today. I threw out all the old H-Audio pages to make new ones for the new stock. As soon as I have solid info from Mark you'll see it on my site same day.


----------



## subwoofery

Read about the BeM series and I can't wait. 
Noticed that you did not have a 4"er. 

Any plan for one that would have all of the above virtues and motor design while demonstrating impressive offaxis response like the HAT L4? 

I would be all over that. 
Kelvin


----------



## mmiller

great looking lineup Mark!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I can't decide which 6.5" I want to help get my truck up to date so I'll just let Mark decide since he knows what I like.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

I must make a correction on the XR6.5A it is not "A" it is "M" as it uses a Magnesium Alloy Cone, So it is XR6.5M. I had my codes mixed up. Sorry for the mix up.

It has H-Audio's special treatment/blend to the cone that takes care of any ring/break-up that one would think my be there. It is very much Seas Excel/Lotus in sound with tons more range. As I said this is a very special driver.


----------



## sam3535

H-Audio - AKA - Here-I-Come said:


> I must make a correction on the XR6.5A it is not "A" it is "M" as it uses a Magnesium Alloy Cone, So it is XR6.5M. I had my codes mixed up. Sorry for the mix up.
> 
> It has H-Audio's special treatment/blend to the cone that takes care of any ring/break-up that one would think my be there. It is very much Seas Excel/Lotus in sound with tons more range. As I said this is a very special driver.


So where is the 8" version of that XR6.5M?


----------



## ErinH

^ truth. lol.

where's the 7.5M? LOL!


----------



## DAT

Time to call Mark on the phone today!

I'm excited too!


----------



## ryan s

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Just be careful and don't let the magic smoke out:surprised:


:laugh: I'm taking it easy on them so far. They put out so much midbass, even from the first time I hooked them up...


chefhow said:


> Mark, like Zach said with all the work and effort you have put into the line and then taking EVERYTHING to the next level its no wonder we are doing as well as we are!! Cant wait to get my grubby paws on some new H-Audio goodness


I put in Vifa tweeters on Friday night, about 11pm. Yesterday, I was thinking if/how I could afford a pair of Enigma LFS :worried: :surprised: This site is terrible! :mean:


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

Well my friends did some real listen to the BeM3 today and man let me tell you something, this little monster is just that a freak of nature. I will not say how low it will play, but i will say this, it will match most well known 4-4.5" units and do it cleanly and with dynamics and it loves power and eats it up. Full, dynamic, detailed, accurate is what comes to mind when talking about its sonics.

Now the XR6.5M this thing is just, man..... WoW, ya what i said. The extension on both ends of this driver is just.....ya that.

If you can't tell i'm very excited and that is not an easy thing to do for me, that is make me very excited. Have been enjoying these two so much the CF6.5 has not even got a chance yet.


*BeM3 next to the Trinity*


----------



## rimshot

that thing is hung like a horse! :O


----------



## fish

Jesus!  I'm lost for words. That BeM3 is a FREAK! What's the story on the over-sized phase plug? So much for a grill.


----------



## DAT

fish said:


> Jesus!  I'm lost for words. That *BeM3 is a FREAK!* What's the story on the over-sized phase plug? So much for a *grill*.


Ditto ! :surprised: 

Man I'm thinking of building a custom grill for one right now in my mind with a hole in the center for the phase plug .

What about 24K plated phase plugs? Just Kidding around. This is a Monster... I see H-Audio moving to the top of the audio world real soon & staying .


----------



## mmiller

it looks like a Trinity with a Boner.......


----------



## ErinH

yea, that bem3 is an Arnold version of the trinity.


----------



## Boostedrex

Those BeM3's will look so good on my dash. Can't wait to get my pair out here!!


----------



## s4turn

whats the price on the Bem3's?


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

fish said:


> Jesus!  I'm lost for words. That BeM3 is a FREAK! What's the story on the over-sized phase plug? So much for a grill.


I will give more details on the phase plug later. Also on pricing




bikinpunk said:


> yea, that bem3 is an Arnold version of the trinity.


Well no the BeM3 has nothing in common with the Trinity but the basket and that was only because the new basket could not handle the new motor, it had resonance up the butt. Even the process of making the cone is different, Beryllium is not easy to work with and is not cheap. Need to take a picture of the cones so you guys can see the differences in them.

But here is a comparison for you guys: Trinity is like Batman and the BeM3 is like Superman, both are member of the Justice League, but one is a moral with great and phenomenal skills (Trinity) and the other is a nearly unstoppable force of nature from another planet (BeM3)


----------



## thehatedguy

Holy mother of jeezbus


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

thehatedguy said:


> Holy mother of jeezbus


LOL


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

O ya for all who have pm me about the blowout of the FR88-ex. I will let everyone know when they are on their way to me and at that time everyone can lay claim down on as many sets as they would like.


----------



## cheesehead

fish said:


> Jesus!  I'm lost for words. That BeM3 is a FREAK! What's the story on the over-sized phase plug? So much for a grill.


Umm...............I'm speechless! So what he said.^^:laugh:

That is an amazing looking driver!


----------



## thehatedguy

Guess I have to go put my pillars back together if Mark has no toys to play with


----------



## TJ_TJ

very looking good driver

i'm in love with BeM3


----------



## chipss

cool, I dig the new drivers, but am still very intersted in these uhhh vintage? 
h-audio drivers??? 




H-Audio - AKA - Here-I-Come said:


> O ya for all who have pm me about the blowout of the FR88-ex. I will everyone know when they are on their way to me. And that time everyone can lay claim down on as many sets as they would like.


----------



## Bmxnick101

I'm in... The BeM3s are so sick looking


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

O I had a few pm's asking me if the BeM3 is just named BeM and if it has real Beryllium in the cone. The answer to that question is YES, The cone is a real Beryllium alloy cone. As of now I'm not sure there is another cone driver with real Beryllium in it, that is not a tweeter. And yes when the new BeM6 is ready it will have real Beryllium in it.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Look forward to what you think of the glass fiber midbass. I'm a real stickler for good attack and am a detail freak so you have your work cut out for youIf it doesn't sound real and blow me away I don't want it


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

fish said:


> Jesus!  I'm lost for words. That BeM3 is a FREAK! What's the story on the over-sized phase plug? So much for a grill.


Put a ring around the front of the flange and stretch cloth over the plug

Might have to worry about diffraction though if you aren't careful.


----------



## Mr. Randy

wow so many new drivers coming out...

So im guessing the XR6.5m is replacing the older soul mids? am i correct? you also mention the GF6.5 are also super detailed...cant wait

Reason I ask is because I still have a BNIB pair of the sould mids in my closet waiting to be put in. Wonder if I should sell it and wait until the new drivers come out...hmmm =)


----------



## ErinH

Attention:
Anyone who dares to buy Mark's speakers, be warned... Mark has cocaine in the cones of all the speakers. His speaker company is simply a cover for his drug running business.

You know how those Miami people are. 



*Yes, I am just kidding... don't wanna get Marky Mark in trouble*


----------



## subwoofery

bikinpunk said:


> Attention:
> Anyone who dares to buy Mark's speakers, be warned... Mark has cocaine in the cones of all the speakers. His speaker company is simply a cover for his drug running business.
> 
> You know how those Miami people are.
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes, I am just kidding... don't wanna get Marky Mark in trouble*


Then if I read your sig right, you buy from Mark, try the cone then when nothing's left, you sell it...  

Kelvin


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

bikinpunk said:


> Attention:
> Anyone who dares to buy Mark's speakers, be warned... Mark has cocaine in the cones of all the speakers. His speaker company is simply a cover for his drug running business.
> 
> You know how those Miami people are.
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes, I am just kidding... don't wanna get Marky Mark in trouble*


No wonder I'm addicted to my frontstageLove how it draws me in for quite the experience.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

illusive562 said:


> wow so many new drivers coming out...
> 
> So im guessing the XR6.5m is replacing the older soul mids? am i correct? you also mention the GF6.5 are also super detailed...cant wait
> 
> Reason I ask is because I still have a BNIB pair of the sould mids in my closet waiting to be put in. Wonder if I should sell it and wait until the new drivers come out...hmmm =)


They're nice drivers so may as well throw them in and see what happens. I really like the realistic and highly detailed sound mine have.


----------



## ErinH

subwoofery said:


> Then if I read your sig right, you buy from Mark, try the cone then when nothing's left, you sell it...
> 
> Kelvin


hey, if there's one thing Friday taught us all, it's to never use your own product.

Mark runs all Focal gear because of this.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Pass the doobie Erin. I want in on what you're smoking.


----------



## ryan s

So they're ear candy _and _nose candy? That's what that is  :laugh:


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

illusive562 said:


> wow so many new drivers coming out...
> 
> So im guessing the XR6.5m is replacing the older soul mids? am i correct? you also mention the GF6.5 are also super detailed...cant wait
> 
> Reason I ask is because I still have a BNIB pair of the sould mids in my closet waiting to be put in. Wonder if I should sell it and wait until the new drivers come out...hmmm =)


Will no sir the XM6.5M is the cousin of the soon to be release 6.5" ultra wide band H-Audio Prolific. If I had to say a replacement for the Soul in the AP line it would be the GF6.5.

With that said there is a replacement for the Soul coming from H-Audio, for that fact there are some big things coming in the H-Audio line.

Ok guys the above posted drivers are under my new line called Audible Physics. Audio Physics is my sister line of H-Audio.


Audible Physics

Ultra high-end BeM Series: 

BeM3 Beryllium/Megnesium Alloy cone. Nick name "Baby Prolific". (In produce now)

BeM6 Beryllium/Megnesium Alloy cone. (Coming Soon)

Ti-.75 Titanium Alloy 3/4" DomeTweeter. (Coming Soon)


*All the below Drivers are based off the BeM Series transducers.*

Replica Series: 

Replica: A copy or reproduction of a *work of art* produced by the maker of the original or under his or her supervision.


XR6.5M Magnesium/Aluminum Alloy cone 6.5" Transducer. Can be used as a ultra wide-band transducer, yep this is the Prolific cousin, as it use the a version of the Prolific's cone. It can be used very close the fullrange with a cut/notch at 4.5khz-6khz. Based off the BeM6. (In produce now)

Kev6.5 Kevlar cone 6.5" Transducer. Based off the BeM6. (In produce now)

GF6.5 Glass fiber cone 6.5" Transducer. Based off the BeM6. (In produce now)

PP6.5 Ploy cone 6.5" Transducer. Based off the BeM6. (In produce now)

Kev3 Kevlar cone 3" Transducer. Based off the BeM3 (Coming Soon)

PC3 paper cone 3" Transducer. Based off the BeM3 (Coming Soon)

SD-.75 Soft dome 3/4" tweeter. Based off the TI-.75 (Coming Soon)








*"Music At Its Purest"​*


----------



## thehatedguy

Tweeters too?


----------



## mmiller

thehatedguy said:


> Tweeters too?


Ultra high-end BeM Series:

BeM3 Beryllium/Megnesium Alloy cone. Nick name "Baby Prolific". (Available now)

BeM6 Beryllium/Megnesium Alloy cone. (Coming Soon)

Ti-.75 Titanium Alloy Dome Tweeter. (Coming Soon)


see the bottom.


----------



## thehatedguy

Yeah I know, I read that.

I wasn't expecting tweeters too.


----------



## chipss

ahhh a paper cone, look forward to this one, paper done right is hard to beat..


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

thehatedguy said:


> Tweeters too?



Ya, just for the people who like what some like to call airy sound to the top end of the 3's, and to match the 6.5" drivers in a standard two way. They will play lower then the current Enigma Hi-Res, but not as low as the soon to be coming Enigma-LFs, so down to about 3.5Khz, as all the new 6.5" drivers will play up to 4-6khz depending on which cone is in use. *But there is no need for a tweeter with any of the 3" transducers. *

*I will be posting un-smooth on-axis response graphs for the BeM3 and XR6.5M in a day or two. Key word is un-smooth, So no shape/smoothing was wasn done to the response.*

The TI-.75 is very smooth in airy sounding, yet quite expanded, nothing like a metal dome tweeter. Almost ribbon sounding. Smoother the a lot of soft domes.

Also there will be a soft dome version of the TI-.75 (3/4" dome) under the Replica Series called the SD-.75.


----------



## cheesehead

Man Mark, I haven't even finished my install and you have me thinking of changing it up already!:laugh: I'm really looking forward to the new line. I may just have to try out a pair of those new tweeters. It's like a kid waiting for Christmas day so they can open their presents. Come on Christmas!!:laugh:


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Just throwing this question out for everyone to benefit from whatever is said.

Any 2" drivers coming your way that are concreted enough to let out into the open? Or is that still a little too far out to get everyones hopes up? I know a lot of us don't want to give up the dash space for a 3" and a 2" is just perfect for a lot of us because it lets us cross lower than a traditional tweeter and at least to me a cone sounds a lot more real than most domes.


----------



## Mr. Randy

nice...i may have to grab a pair of the GF6.5 to match it with the seas lotus rt26f i have...im tempted to get the xr6.5m too...ahh cant decide! lol


----------



## chipss

You sir are a brave man...lol 
I have been wondering what these drivers look like on a plot.

any chance of off axis stuff later on? I am sure with a new product rollout your pretty busy, but just thought I would ask..







H-Audio - AKA - Here-I-Come said:


> Ya, just for the people who like what some like to call airy sound to the top end of the 3's, and to match the 6.5" drivers in a standard two way. They will play lower then the current Enigma Hi-Res, but not as low as the soon to be coming Enigma-LFs, so down to about 3.5Khz, as all the new 6.5" drivers will play up to 4-6khz depending on which cone is in use. *But there is no need for a tweeter with any of the 3" transducers. *
> 
> *I will be posting un-smooth on-axis response graphs for the BeM3 and XR6.5M in a day or two. Key word is un-smooth, So no shape/smoothing was wasn done to the response.*
> 
> The TI-.75 is very smooth in airy sounding, yet quite expanded, nothing like a metal dome tweeter. Almost ribbon sounding. Smoother the a lot of soft domes.
> 
> Also there will be a soft dome version of the TI-.75 (3/4" dome) under the Replica Series called the SD-.75.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Just throwing this question out for everyone to benefit from whatever is said.
> 
> Any 2" drivers coming your way that are concreted enough to let out into the open? Or is that still a little too far out to get everyones hopes up? I know a lot of us don't want to give up the dash space for a 3" and a 2" is just perfect for a lot of us because it lets us cross lower than a traditional tweeter and at least to me a cone sounds a lot more real than most domes.


Well yes sir there are a couple new 2" drivers coming under my H-Audio line. And i agree on the sounding more real of the large cone, it is the dynamics the larger cone is able to produce that help with my more real life sound and when done correctly they can be just as precise and detailed as the smaller domes. 

So yes a couple of really nice 2" drivers are coming to improve on what the X2 was able to do, yep do it better, smoother, same extension. detailed and accurate, that is what we call them wide-band tweeters, not 2" wide-band mids. 




chipss said:


> You sir are a brave man...lol
> I have been wondering what these drivers look like on a plot.
> 
> any chance of off axis stuff later on? I am sure with a new product rollout your pretty busy, but just thought I would ask..


Well brave hmmmm, I just think an un-smooth curve give you truer idea of how the driver preforms, so no pretty pictures are painted to make things look like something other then it really is. 

And yes i will be doing or having someone do off axis response test for me and I will posting them as soon as they are done.


----------



## subwoofery

H-Audio - AKA - Here-I-Come said:


> Well yes sir there are a couple new 2" drivers coming under my H-Audio line. And i agree on the sounding more real of the large cone, it is the dynamics the larger cone is able to produce that help with my more real life sound and when done correctly they can be just as precise and detailed as the smaller domes.
> 
> So yes a couple of really nice 2" drivers are coming to improve on what the X2 was able to do, yep do it better, smoother, same extension. detailed and accurate, that is what we call them wide-band tweeters, not 2" wide-band mids.


That is why I would like to see a 4" for midrange purposes, and if possible, as efficicient as possible. Any chance of that happening? 

Kelvin


----------



## ErinH

H-Audio - AKA - Here-I-Come said:


> And yes i will be doing or having someone do off axis response test for me and I will posting them as soon as they are done.




Working on the Praxis setup Nyugen has leant me. Here are a couple shots of the current test rig:





















Once I get through this 'dummy' round and have some people check it for accuracy, I'll be ready to start testing drivers. So, hopefully that means Mark can get me a couple samples and I can test them out. At the least, I plan to be providing frequency response and harmonic distortion plots.
My ultimate goal is to be able to provide polar plots to everyone as well, but I'm gonna have to build a polar jig for accuracy of off-axis data points.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Thanks Mark. You are a brave man because unsmoothed graphs usually aren't prettyI'll always stay loyal to you because of you always insisting not to hide anything for any reason.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

subwoofery said:


> That is why I would like to see a 4" for midrange purposes, and if possible, as efficicient as possible. Any chance of that happening?
> 
> Kelvin


Well working on it, can you say BeM4 (just a thought in process now)

But man you need to hear the little beast of a 3", the BeM3 it will change the way you look at small drivers. It has really impressed me and that is not easy to do.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

With my new build I'm going for more impact and dynamics than ever before. Papacueball got wowed by an intense drum track but I want to take it to the next leval and make my system come just short of ripping your head off...literally. And looking on fleabay and the Harman store there's going to be some Crown goodness going on the new (to me) subs. It's going to be tuned to take ANYTHING without breaking a sweat. Mark, you ready to get down to biddniss next time you have a listen? The pieces are falling into place nicely


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

bikinpunk said:


> Working on the Praxis setup Nyugen has leant me. Here are a couple shots of the current test rig:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I get through this 'dummy' round and have some people check it for accuracy, I'll be ready to start testing drivers. So, hopefully that means Mark can get me a couple samples and I can test them out. At the least, I plan to be providing frequency response and harmonic distortion plots.
> My ultimate goal is to be able to provide polar plots to everyone as well, but I'm gonna have to build a polar jig for accuracy of off-axis data points.


Is that the Tang whizzer Scott was telling us about at your last gathering? If so what's YOUR overall impression of it?


----------



## ErinH

my impressions are 'nice'. Definitely a very dynamic driver. Top end a bit bright but I can eq that if needed. May not bother, though.

Scott's build with this sub sounds fantastic. I heard it the day after hearing $10k systems at a recording engineer's house and would put it up there with those... and Scott's setup was only around $500.


----------



## ItalynStylion

You got time for that stuff but no time to test mah tweeters? 

lol....you're killin me smalls!


----------



## slade1274

^sandlot win!


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

BeM3











XR6.5M


----------



## ErinH

ItalynStylion said:


> You got time for that stuff but no time to test mah tweeters?
> 
> lol....you're killin me smalls!


i sent your tweeters off to zach a while back.


----------



## ErinH

Mark, those graphs look pretty good.

are those on-axis plots?


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

bikinpunk said:


> Mark, those graphs look pretty good.
> 
> are those on-axis plots?



All on-axis with no smoothing applied.

Also before all the question come, I think I will explain the spike on the XR6.5M. 

First I will say, *it was not originally designed to be an ultra wide-band transducer*, but a highly detail unit that was a step down from the forth coming BeM6 in price, but get you close to performance of the BeM6. The cone that was able to do this was the cone from the new Prolific. 

Now this cone was design for a ultra wide-band transducer, so the byproduct of this was the XR6.5M became a ultra wide-band transducer itself, but do to the slight differenences motors the XR6.5M has ferrite magnet and the Prolific Neo, the XR6.5M shows a spike at the top of the midrange, where most of the other Replica Series 6.5" drivers will start to roll off around 4-6khz, depends on cone material used. The Prolific is somewhat smoother through this range, still has a raise around the same point, not as much.

If you have a Para Eq set around 5K as a did on my 8053 with normal Q, not sure how wide/narrow that is on the Eclipse unit it does stat a value in the manual, but drop it about 2-4dbs, depends on your taste and man i have to tell you, this driver sounds very nice and do mean very nice. From 70-80dbs - up depends on the available slopes you have 8053 24db and this was the magic range if being ran as a wide-band. If you have a graphic eq, 2-4db cuts in the 4-6khz range will yield the same results. Detailed, accurate, dynamic with the right amount of smoothness the XR6.5M is a great all-in-one ultra wide-band transducer with reference level sonic reproducer.


----------



## Bmxnick101

Maybe I missed it but any idea on price and rough release date... I understand they are going to be pricey... I need to save lol


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

Bmxnick101 said:


> Maybe I missed it but any idea on price and rough release date... I understand they are going to be pricey... I need to save lol



I will be releasing pricing in about a week or so and at that time a ETA.

Thanks to everyone for all the comments and interest.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Hopefully the glass fiber midbass drivers are shipping by the first of September


----------



## Mr. Randy

Im waiting on the Glass Fiber also! Im a recovering detail addict... I hate the anticipation lol


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

illusive562 said:


> Im waiting on the Glass Fiber also! Im a recovering detail addict... I hate the anticipation lol


I AM a detail addict. Mark just told me that the XR6.5M would probably be better for feeding my addiction. Apparently the GF mid is less sensitive to bad recordings but still pretty smooth. Not Morel smooth but close.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

The XR6.5M is a bit more detailed in the strings and brass and a little more open sounding then the GF6.5, but with the right amount of smoothness, just enough not to be overly detailed. 

The GF6.5 is a little smoother in sound once it is broken in. Not Morel smooth, but smoother then i thought it would be. I will put it between the Sea excel and Morel, But still has a very high level of detail, without a doubt it is a little more forgiving on bad recording then the XR6.5M. 

Don't get me wrong everything I have thrown at them both, they took and did it at a high level. To get the XR6.5M smoother I cut, to add more detail to the GF6.5 cut here and little boost there, but that is the story of our life in car audio, wait MS-8. I hate to say it but, the XR6.5M is the Seas Excel/Lotus of the Audible Physics line with a little more smoothness built in and lot more top end extension:blush::surprised::worried:. Magnesium/Aluminum Alloy cone go figure.

Both are Outstanding sounding drivers. 

But man I will tell you guys this, Ultra wide-band drivers like the XR6.5M and super wide-band drivers like the BeM3 will spoil you with the dynamics that they provide in the upper range where a tweeter usually is used. The life size and weight of the instruments, and still be detailed and accurate will just soil you. *But with every postive/gain there is usually a negative/lost, no way around Physics.* With that gain comes with a negative, will a negative in some people eyes anyway, and that is a bit of reduction in that airy sound a dome or ribbon tweeter has and it played to low a thicken of the midrange will accrue. Not going to say how low is too low, but just look at the graph and think about it and think of it as a mid/bass unit in a 2 way. But it will get low-enough and play from there up without any adverse side effect to match any well design subwoofer and do it at a reference level.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

My x2's have plenty of air. Must be the rise in the response starting at 17kI wonder if my rock solid staging is coming from the x2's beaming like a mofo off axis in the dash since a 2" driver starts to beam at around 7-8k give or take...don't have the chart in front of me:blush:


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

Hillbilly SQ said:


> My x2's have plenty of air. Must be the rise in the response starting at 17kI wonder if my rock solid staging is coming from the x2's beaming like a mofo off axis in the dash since a 2" driver starts to beam at around 7-8k give or take...don't have the chart in front of me:blush:


Ya the X2 is pretty good up top. But it is not a 6.5" ultra wide-band . Now the BeM3 on the other hand, with that phantom off-axis response as i like to call it. Does have quite a bit more air up top, I not going to tell anyone it is small dome tweeter air, but it is very nice.

Ok the "AIR" word, what *I* mean by air is, that nice little delicate ring or ting or woshhhh at the very top of the range that a well design tweeter has that has that upper end extension, if that makes any sense at all. I had to say well design tweeter and top end extension, because some tweeter roll of up top so that they sound smoother and to be able to play lower and to be able to add a little weight at the expense of that top end extension.


----------



## DAT

H-Audio - AKA - Here-I-Come said:


> The XR6.5M is a bit more detailed in the strings and brass and a little more open sounding then the GF6.5, but with the right amount of smoothness, just enough not to be overly detailed.
> 
> The GF6.5 is a little smoother in sound once it is broken in. Not Morel smooth, but smoother then i thought it would be. I will put it between the Sea excel and Morel, But still has a very high level of detail, without a doubt it is a little more forgiving on bad recording then the XR6.5M.
> 
> Don't get me wrong everything I have thrown at them both, they took and did it at a high level. To get the XR6.5M smoother I cut, to add more detail to the GF6.5 cut here and little boost there, but that is the story of our life in car audio, wait MS-8. I hate to say it but, the XR6.5M is the Seas Excel/Lotus of the Audible Physics line with a little more smoothness built in and lot more top end extension:blush::surprised::worried:. Magnesium/Aluminum Alloy cone go figure.
> 
> Both are Outstanding sounding drivers.
> 
> But man I will tell you guys this, Ultra wide-band drivers like the XR6.5M and super wide-band drivers like the BeM3 will spoil you with the dynamics that they provide in the upper range where a tweeter usually is used. The life size and weight of the instruments, and still be detailed and accurate will just soil you. *But with every postive/gain there is usually a negative/lost, no way around Physics.* With that gain comes with a negative, will a negative in some people eyes anyway, and that is a bit of reduction in that airy sound a dome or ribbon tweeter has and it played to low a thicken of the midrange will accrue. Not going to say how low is too low, but just look at the graph and think about it and think of it as a mid/bass unit in a 2 way. But it will get low-enough and play from there up without any adverse side effect to match any well design subwoofer and do it at a reference level.




Super *EXCITED* for the new LINE of drivers epper: . Enjoyed the chat also Mark!



.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

You know i realized i'm talking to much, it sounds like i'm hyping the drivers up and that is just not the case. I have always done my best to let our products performance speak for themselves and let everyone be there own judge. I just feel we have a very solid product on hand and it will be very competitive in its market place/placement.

So if it sounds like I'm hyping them up I'm truly sorry. 

I have been asked quite a few questions and I've done my best to describe/answer them *based on what I have heard in my own words.* *I will never say that our products are better then any other brand products of the same nature* when use in their intended use/application as they will not be to everyones likings and This is something that all manufactures must face, believing anything other then that, we would be fooling ourselves.

We at H-Audio will do our best to continue to bring and offer new and exciting products to the market and to our customers/friends with a price vs. performance that is hard to match in the realm of Car Audio. 

All we have ever asked and will continue to ask is to give us a shoot and to always give your honest and un-bias opinion on your experience with our products.

*Just remember at the end of the day, no matter what products your using to reach your sonic bliss:*

"It's All About What Sounds Right"

TO YOU!​
*And as you strive to reach that sonic bliss insure what you hear is:*

"Music At Its Purest"​


----------



## Boostedrex

As per usual Mark... You are FAR too modest my friend. From what I've heard, any hype out there about H-Audio is 100% justified. Just my .02 on the matter. 

Zach


----------



## lawrence131

Any updates on when the rest of the H-Audio made FR88-EX 4ohm drivers will be available? These are not available anywhere else and I really want to try out a set.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

Sorry guys I up load and wrong un-smooth response graph for the XR6.5M. The one I upload was of the prototype unit. Here is the correct un-smooth graph and some specs alone with it for the XR6.5M.












Domain= FreeAir
Model= TSL
Revc= 4.000 Ohm
Fo= 79.630 Hz
Krm= 76.979m Ohm
Erm= 0.382
Kxm= 722.917m H
Exm= 0.082
Vas= 11.85 L
Cms= 446.208u M/N
Mmd= 8.032m Kg
Mms= 8.953 g
BL= 4.611 T&#56272;&#56598;
Qms= 5.501
Qes= 0.843
Qts= 0.731
No= 0.688 %
SPLo= 90.391 dB


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

lawrence131 said:


> Any updates on when the rest of the H-Audio made FR88-EX 4ohm drivers will be available? These are not available anywhere else and I really want to try out a set.



The shipment of FR88-ex will be coming in with my new shipment of drivers.


----------



## orion1998_1

Boostedrex said:


> As per usual Mark... You are FAR too modest my friend. From what I've heard, any hype out there about H-Audio is 100% justified. Just my .02 on the matter.
> 
> Zach


yes he has been a pleasure to deal with so far  i'm just sorry i've been out this whole year... long sting of bad luck, up to 3 weeks ago when i was rear ended. but next year i will tear through MECA again and spread the h-audio name


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Damn with the exception of that one area that can be smoothed easily with eq you can't beat that response.


----------



## Boostedrex

orion1998_1 said:


> yes he has been a pleasure to deal with so far  i'm just sorry i've been out this whole year... long sting of bad luck, up to 3 weeks ago when i was rear ended. but next year i will tear through MECA again and spread the h-audio name


I hate to hear that you're having a run of bad luck. But keep your head up!  And if it makes you feel any better you have me in Modified and Howard in Street class that are making a statement in MECA this year. 

Zach


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

orion1998_1 said:


> yes he has been a pleasure to deal with so far  i'm just sorry i've been out this whole year... long sting of bad luck, up to 3 weeks ago when i was rear ended. but next year i will tear through MECA again and spread the h-audio name


No worries sir, me and you both. I haven't had time to get my own ride done. But it will be in the lanes for next season. All the components are in place now. 




Hillbilly SQ said:


> Damn with the exception of that one area that can be smoothed easily with eq you can't beat that response.


Funny thing is what i when I first start listen I would pull down where the graph said 4.5-5khz and found my self pulling down a little higher also. So then I moved to 6.3khz with a normal Q on my 8053 pull it down and wow there is was. So was like hmmm something is not right with that response. Had the response redone, got the correct graph and then I saw why 6.3khz with the normal Q fixed/smooth it out and man wow . 




Boostedrex said:


> I hate to hear that you're having a run of bad luck. But keep your head up!  And if it makes you feel any better you have me in Modified and Howard in Street class that are making a statement in MECA this year.
> 
> Zach


Yes you guys have and thank you once more for your support and dedication. And some BeM's will be your way soon sir.


----------



## ErinH

What is the SPL value given at? 2.83v or 1w/1m? 

Nice qts. 
Graph looks pretty good, too.

If you need a tester, lmk.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

bikinpunk said:


> What is the SPL value given at? 2.83v or 1w/1m?
> 
> Nice qts.
> Graph looks pretty good, too.
> 
> If you need a tester, lmk.


1w/1m, this thing is very efficient for a mobile audio based driver, Give the somewhat highish Fo or 79hz, again can't beat physics play really low and be inefficient or play as low as needed and have very good efficiency and say clean and accurate for what, 8 full octaves if I counted correctly.

It will play lower then what the Fo would indicate, but for ultra wide-band transducer who needs it to. I have been testing it from 63hz @ 24dbs - up and it sounds just amazing. 75-80hz - up it is just sounds...WOW  at louder then I would ever listen to a car system, painfully loud and clean, tight, smooth, accurate and detailed and this is in 11'x8' room, so I can't image how loud this would be in a car.

From what i hear the PP6.5 is a beast in the doors as a mid-bass, and it response is smoother upto do to more cone mass or mms. Its qts comes in about the same value and about 88-89db efficiency.


----------



## Boostedrex

H-Audio - AKA - Here-I-Come said:


> Yes you guys have and thank you once more for your support and dedication. And some BeM's will be your way soon sir.


You have a PM about that very thing.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

Boostedrex said:


> You have a PM about that very thing.


one back at you sir.


----------



## DAT

H-Audio - AKA - Here-I-Come said:


> The shipment of FR88-ex will be coming in with my new shipment of drivers.


Ready for some Prolific speakers "BeM's" ... epper:


----------



## trigg007

Ok, its been "in about a week or so"

...are we closer on pricing?


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

trigg007 said:


> Ok, its been "in about a week or so"
> 
> ...are we closer on pricing?



Yes almost ready.


----------



## cheesehead

:laugh:


----------



## slade1274

^^^^ Most F-ing win I have seen in ages!!!!!

>>>>Anticipation<<<<<<


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

cheesehead said:


> :laugh:


Priceless


----------



## Bmxnick101

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## simplicityinsound

cheesehead said:


> :laugh:



I met the guy who designed those adds, as well as other ads for Heinz, and i think he also did the Fedex logo with the arrow 

ah the ole days of free ketchup tasting when i was at the Heinz School.


----------



## ryan s

simplicityinsound said:


> I met the guy who designed those adds, as well as other ads for Heinz, and i think he also did the Fedex logo with the arrow


Once you see the arrow, it cannot be unseen! :surprised:


----------



## DAT

Ok we are ready 

Any updates?


----------



## Thoraudio

ryan s said:


> Once you see the arrow, it cannot be unseen! :surprised:


One you see the spoon, it cannot be unseen.


----------



## ryan s

Thoraudio said:


> One you see the spoon, it cannot be unseen.


I've never noticed that before :surprised:


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Could someone spoon feed me the arrow and spoon? I'm just not seing it


----------



## chefhow

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Could someone spoon feed me the arrow and spoon? I'm just not seing it


Yeah, I feel blonde. Oh wait I am...


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

chefhow said:


> Yeah, I feel blonde. Oh wait I am...


I'm blonde when i let the sun hit my hair. You won't hardly catch me out in daylight without a hat though so it's kinda brownish. Can't stand the sun to be in my eyes.


----------



## chefhow

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I'm blonde when i let the sun hit my hair. You won't hardly catch me out in daylight without a hat though so it's kinda brownish. Can't stand the sun to be in my eyes.


OK, so we are blonde. Would somebody care to explain?


----------



## ryan s

Spoon = the white space on the lower part of the first "e" in FedEx
Arrow = white space between the "E" and the "x"

Again, once they're seen you can never look at the logo the same...


----------



## scionboxrox

Learn something new every day.....


----------



## fish

Mark,

I skimmed through this thread to see if there was any mention about the availablity of any of your first lines of speakers (Enigma to be exact), but didn't find anything. Do you have any of the Enigma's left?


----------



## ryan s

Seconded. I'm hoping to run across a pair of Lfs'es but never do


----------



## ErinH

I have a pair if Mark doesn't (of the regular Enigmas).


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

ryan s said:


> Seconded. I'm hoping to run across a pair of Lfs'es but never do


As much as it pains me to say it, the Lfs tweeter may not be coming state side, But have something very special coming to replace it.

*Also;*

Ok guys I will be posting MSRP pricing up for the new Audible Physics drivers on Monday. Just remember this is MSRP. I will do doing a new intro promotional price on the new line was the stock is in hand.


----------



## fish

Mark,

I responded to your PM.

Erin,

I sent you one as well.


----------



## Mr. Randy

when do you think stock will be in hand Mark?


----------



## trigg007

Monday Monday, so good to me,
Monday Monday, it was all I hoped it would be
Oh Monday morning, Monday morning couldn't guarantee
That Monday evening you would still be here with me.

Monday Monday, can't trust that day,
Monday Monday, sometimes it just turns out that way
Oh Monday morning, you gave me no warning of what was to be
Oh Monday Monday, how yould cou leave and not take me.

Every other day, every other day,
Every other day of the week is fine, yeah
But whenever Monday comes, but whenever Monday comes
You can find me cryin' all of the time

Monday Monday, so good to me,
Monday Monday, it was all I hoped it would be
Oh Monday morning, Monday morning couldn't guarantee
That Monday evening you would still be here with me.

Every other day, every other day,
Every other day of the week is fine, yeah
But whenever Monday comes, but whenever Monday comes
You can find me cryin' all of the time

Monday Monday, ...


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

trigg007 said:


> Monday Monday, so good to me,
> Monday Monday, it was all I hoped it would be
> Oh Monday morning, Monday morning couldn't guarantee
> That Monday evening you would still be here with me.
> 
> Monday Monday, can't trust that day,
> Monday Monday, sometimes it just turns out that way
> Oh Monday morning, you gave me no warning of what was to be
> Oh Monday Monday, how yould cou leave and not take me.
> 
> Every other day, every other day,
> Every other day of the week is fine, yeah
> But whenever Monday comes, but whenever Monday comes
> You can find me cryin' all of the time
> 
> Monday Monday, so good to me,
> Monday Monday, it was all I hoped it would be
> Oh Monday morning, Monday morning couldn't guarantee
> That Monday evening you would still be here with me.
> 
> Every other day, every other day,
> Every other day of the week is fine, yeah
> But whenever Monday comes, but whenever Monday comes
> You can find me cryin' all of the time
> 
> Monday Monday, ...


And Monday is not over yet. I have until 11:59pm


----------



## chefhow

You better type faster, the natives are getting restless!


----------



## cheesehead

H-Audio - AKA - Here-I-Come said:


> And Monday is not over yet. I have until 11:59pm


Damn Mark, this is like Christmas Eve as a kid. Christmas eve night seemed to last forever. And when Christmas morning finally came your parents would tell you to go back to sleep for another hour! :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

cheesehead said:


> Damn Mark, this is like Christmas Eve as a kid. Christmas eve night seemed to last forever. And when Christmas morning finally came your parents would tell you to go back to sleep for another hour! :laugh::laugh:


LOL its coming guys.


----------



## slade1274

H-Audio - AKA - Here-I-Come said:


> And Monday is not over yet. I have until 11:59pm


Plus...you never specified which time zone...


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

slade1274 said:


> Plus...you never specified which time zone...


Now that is so true.:blush:


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

H-Audio - AKA - Here-I-Come said:


> Now that is so true.:blush:


You're in the east so the west coast should get it at 8:59 at the latest. Come on Santa, slide down that chimney! I want my XR's!!!!


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

Audible Physics MSRP​
It should go without saying the below driver continues and improves on what you expect from the markers of H-Audio.


Shallow mount depth
Copper shorting rings
High power handling
Class leading Performance
True to life sound
New cone topologies 
Wide usable range


BeM Series:

*BeM3:* 3”Beryllium/Magnesium Alloy Super wide-band transducer: 

Useable Competition range (Controlled listening) 150hz – up 
Useable Street range 250hz - up

Yes a true Beryllium cone driver. To my knowledge this is the only cone driver that uses a true beryllium alloy cone, key word is CONE not dome. This little monster produces a sound much larger then its stature, pure and true to life. Mighty Mouse is a word that comes to mind. 

Yes there are cheaper mobile audio based 3” drivers on the market, as there is also more costly 3” units. At its MSRP the BeM3 falls in the middle of the pack, but in performance it will go unmatched. Use it as a pure midrange and it will amaze you, use it as a midrange/Tweeter and you will be astonished, with one listen, the BeM3 will change the way you think about small drivers. 

*MSRP: $540 per pair *

*BeM6:* 6.5”Beryllium/Magnesium Alloy Transducer: 

*MSRP: TBA*

*All the below Drivers are based off the BeM Series transducers.*

Replica Series: Replica: A copy or reproduction of a work of art produced by the maker of the original or under his or her supervision.

*XR6.5M:* 6.5” Magnesium/Aluminum Alloy Ultra wide-band transducer 

Simply put there is no other Mid/bass transducer for the mobile audio market like the XR6.5M. Bottom line is, the XR6.5M is the most versatile car audio mid/bass in production. 


The XR6.5M is an all-in-one 3-way unit. Yep it is a Mid-bass/Mid-range/Tweeter all in one, just pick your sub. 

It can be use in your traditional 2-way, just pick your tweeter. 

The XR6.5M can be use as a stand alone mid-bass unit in a traditional 3-way, just pick your mid-range and tweeter.

Yes, and do all the above at a truly reference level. 

The only competition for the Audible Physics XR6.5M is another product in Audible Physics sister line-up, the forth coming H-Audio Prolific which the XR6.5M shares many design traits.

Useable Competition range (Controlled listening) 60hz – up 
Useable Street range 80hz - up

*MSRP: $525 per pair *

*Kev6.5lq:* 6.5” Kevlar cone mid/bass transducer:
This is a driver to can do it all. Midrange is open and detailed, mid-bass is fast and control. With is stiff and light weight Kevlar cone the Kev6.5lq well please just about anyone’s music taste. LQ is limit quantity, as it will be produced in limited quantity of my US market. 

Useable Competition range (Controlled listening) 50hz – 3.5khz 
Useable Street range 70hz – 4khz

*MSRP: $425 per pair*

*GF6.5:* 6.5” Glass Fiber mid/bass transducer:

Based of the BeM6 motor, but with an outstandingly stiff, but light weight Glass fiber cone the GF6.5 is an outstanding choice for anyone looking for a high performance 6.5” to use as a mid/bass unit in a 2 way or as mid-bass in a 3 way setup. The GF6.5 will delivery the goods.

With its shallow mounting depth, coming in at less then 3” it can be mount in place where other high-end drivers can not and still match or exceed their performance. 

Useable Competition range (Controlled listening) 60hz – 5khz 
Useable Street range 80hz – 5khz

*MSRP: $335 per pair*


*PP6.5:* 6.5” Poly cone transducer:

One word impactful, ok it’s not a word! The PP6.5 is smooth and warm thru its midrange. Mid-bass is fast and control and yep impactful.

Useable Competition range (Controlled listening) 60hz – 6khz 
Useable Street range 80hz – 6khz

*MSRP: $325 per pair*


Duo Series: 

*A new passive arrangement using the following components:*

*Duo 3:* New Ferrite magnet 3” wide-band Transducer

*Duo 6:* New 6.5” mid/bass Transducer

*Duo XO:* Passive Crossover

*MSRP: TBA*


----------



## WOOFERNTWEETER

finally!!!!!


----------



## chefhow

Thanks Mark!!


----------



## rommelrommel

Good stuff, looks like a very robust range. 

Psstt.... does this mean that the budget FR88ex's have arrived?


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

rommelrommel said:


> Good stuff, looks like a very robust range.
> 
> Psstt.... does this mean that the budget FR88ex's have arrived?


They are coming with the large shipment of Audible Physics drivers and just to let you guys in a little secret here. As I said these driver where an upgrade to the FR88-ex so that are a better driver, they set in Between the FR88-ex and the Trinity. And you guys will get them for a great prices. They where design to do away with some to the metal cone sound the FR88-ex has.


----------



## ErinH

*waits patiently for bem3... 

too bad they won't be in by finals. :/

lol


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

bikinpunk said:


> *waits patiently for bem3...
> 
> too bad they won't be in by finals. :/
> 
> lol


October, hmmmm i would say that.


----------



## ErinH

dude, you've less than a week... not October! LOL!


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

Isn't Meca Finals 10/16/2010?

edit:

Your talking about Alabama Soundfest - State Finals


----------



## ErinH

No... but you know I've got plans.


----------



## habagat

Waiting for the fr88 replacement as well


----------



## fish

Mark,

You wouldn't happen to have a mounting depth for the BeM3 yet would you?


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

fish said:


> Mark,
> 
> You wouldn't happen to have a mounting depth for the BeM3 yet would you?


It's less the 1/4 deeper then your FR88-ex or Trinity


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

So what's the story behind the freakishly large phase plug?


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

Hillbilly SQ said:


> So what's the story behind the freakishly large phase plug?


All i'm at liberty to say is one or maybe two words *Balance/linearity*.


----------



## DAT

H-Audio - AKA - Here-I-Come said:


> It's less the 1/4 deeper then your FR88-ex or Trinity




" the BeM3 "

Both in one package *Beauty & the Beast*


----------



## subwoofery

H-Audio - AKA - Here-I-Come said:


> It's less the 1/4 deeper then your FR88-ex or Trinity


I know that you said the BeM3 sounded more like a 4" but how can it be since it lost so much in cone area? Is it due to the powerhandling, heat dissipation=efficiency? 

Please don't see my comment as being skeptical but I just want to know what's hidden  "Truth is out there" 

Kelvin


----------



## trigg007

Does my purchase of the BeM3 include my choice of flavored or colored condoms?


----------



## stereojnky

trigg007 said:


> Does my purchase of the BeM3 include my choice of flavored or colored condoms?


You guys are nuts.:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

trigg007 said:


> Does my purchase of the BeM3 include my choice of flavored or colored condoms?


:lol::worried:


Sure I will included a box of ear condoms with each set of BeM3's purchased for all the eargasms that they will induced!!

So what color would you like with your purchase?


----------



## thehatedguy

It is the same phase plug that is on the 6s...just looks massive in such a tiny basket.


----------



## WOOFERNTWEETER

MARK!!!!!!!! can you please message e-mail or call me i have a customer looking to get some product and i have not been able to get a hold of you for a week i need to get him pricing asap thanks!!!


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

WOOFERNTWEETER said:


> MARK!!!!!!!! can you please message e-mail or call me i have a customer looking to get some product and i have not been able to get a hold of you for a week i need to get him pricing asap thanks!!!


YOU HAVE A PM!


----------



## DAT

Mark,

Any more updates on the shipment to you? 
_
Also anyone have an extra Ebony speaker for sale?_


----------

